# Miracle Paint Roller Cleaner that really works!!!



## gafftaper (Nov 7, 2016)

My Dad had a "Spinout" paint roller cleaner when I was a kid. It was amazing and one of the first things I purchased when I moved out of the house. You hook it up to water, it jets the water sideways, insert a roller on the handle into the spinout and the roller spins at really high speeds. The paint washes out really fast, and you are left with a soft fluffy roller that's almost dry! Then after years of use mine broke and I couldn't find them again. Well the Spinout is back and available on Amazon! I'm so exited, I got one for work to make sure it's still the same wonder product, it is, so I just ordered a second one for home.

If you work in a theater where you hate spending money on new paint rollers all the time and you also hate the mess of trying to clean your old rollers... and that's probably just about everyone on CB... Run, don't walk, straight to Amazon and buy yourself a Spinout! Used properly you will be able to get a season out of many if not all of your rollers, perhaps more than a year. Plus if you are in educational theater, the kids will be begging to clean out the rollers! Trust your buddy Gaff on this, this will be the best $30 you ever spend. They are not paying me or CB for this endorsement. Just get one!

http://www.spinoutusa.com


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 7, 2016)

So I fired it up the Spinout and showed my crew kids how it works this afternoon. Now they are all begging to clean the paint roller between coats of paint.


----------



## JonCarter (Nov 7, 2016)

You're right, it's a very neat piece of painting equipment. But they're now $30?? I think mine (which has painted a half-dozen houses and is getting old & cracked) cost me something like $3.95 at Kmart.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 8, 2016)

JonCarter said:


> You're right, it's a very neat piece of painting equipment. But they're now $30?? I think mine (which has painted a half-dozen houses and is getting old & cracked) cost me something like $3.95 at Kmart.



Yeah, I bet I paid less than $10 for my old one, although I think they have improved the quality of the plastic. Still you can save that $30 in a very short time by having nice clean rollers.


----------



## jonliles (Nov 12, 2016)

it's only $22.95 on their website. Sounds like your Amazon fulfiller has a mark-up.


----------



## soundlight (Nov 12, 2016)

jonliles said:


> it's only $22.95 on their website. Sounds like your Amazon fulfiller has a mark-up.



Same price on Amazon as the website - that $22.95 doesn't include shipping.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 13, 2016)

...I wonder if anyone in Canada is redistributing these? Because that is GREAT, way better than doing it by hand (which takes FOREVER to do a GOOD job)


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 13, 2016)

Dionysus said:


> ...I wonder if anyone in Canada is redistributing these? Because that is GREAT, way better than doing it by hand (which takes FOREVER to do a GOOD job)


I would try contacting the manufacturer on their website. I get the feeling it's a small family run business.


----------

